# S-3A Viking - Parts Sources?



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello All. I just picked up a 1/48 AMT/Ertl/Italeri S-3A Viking. I was visiting my LHS and it just sorta called to me  I'm sure you all know how that is...

I did a little searching and there are (or used to be) some nice "extras" available, like a wing fold kit, P/E cockpit details, etc. 

I was wondering if you all had some recommendations for sources...a hobby shop in Central Pennsylvania would be ideal, but a U.S. based mail/web order would work as well.

Thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might check Sprue Brothers or Squadron. Both are very reliable. Great Models is another choice, but I do not really recommend them. I have had nothing but bad service from them the few times I have tried to buy from GM... but then other people seem to love them. 

www.squadron.com

www.spruebrothers.com


----------



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! My search had turned up squadron, but the item I was most interested in was out of stock. 

I placed an order with Sprue Brothers moments ago. I guess that means I'll have to dust off the camera and get ready for some WIP photos.


----------



## Tracy Mann (Feb 13, 2004)

As a retired Naval Aircrewman and S-3A/B Sensor Operator, I can appreciate seeing someone build the WarHoover. Paragon Designs had a flap and slat set, as well as a wingfold set for this kit. Paragon, however closed up shop a couple of years ago, but have heard that he may be doing a comeback.

KMC made a resin cockpit set, as well as another company, but I don't recall their name. There are some white metal landing gear struts available as well.

Here's some picks of a commission I did for a fellow squadron mate. Oddly enough, her jet also had my name on it too, so I enjoyed this build quite a bit...

http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/Tracy_Mann/Aircraft/?action=view&current=48scaleViking1.jpg

http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/Tracy_Mann/Aircraft/?action=view&current=48scaleViking2.jpg

http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/Tracy_Mann/Aircraft/?action=view&current=48scaleViking3.jpg

Tracy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

KMC's stuff was taken over by Squadron/True Details. I don't know if they ever reissued the Viking set. Paragon is gone and dead. The owner actually just sold off what he claims to be the last of the items he had left (he seems to be a real jerk).


----------



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Found the paragon Flap/Slat parts online...placed the order.

Starting to get excited about this build


----------



## Tracy Mann (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me give you a heads up about the Vikings color scheme that I've seen modeler after moder fail to see. The two panels above the TACCO and SENSO seats are Light Gull Gray.. no matter what color the jet has been painter, i.e., Light Gull Gray over White, Over-All Light Gull Gray, or TPS. Those panels are actually clear scribed plexi-glass (designed to shatter during ejection) with laminated Light Gull Gray single-sided adhesive paper in the inside. They were NEVER re-done with the TPS/Compass Gray finish as the S-3's paint sheme evolved over the decades.

On the builds I have on my site... both 1/48 and 1/72, you'll see the aft crew overhead panels painted Light Gull Gray with several coats of Future to give the representation of clear panels with Light Gull Gray laminant.

Tracy


----------



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! I'll add that to my reference list....I wonder if it would be worth the effort to cut the panels out and replace them with acrylic, pained on the inside....or is that currently part of the molded canopy? (I'm in the office, and don't have the parts in front of me)


----------

